# I've come back to the fold



## Templar Reinvented (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi there and hello...aas a previous TTforum member who lost their way, I'm back, excited and looking forward to being back where I belong..the car/s and community spirit was/has and still looks a great place to be involved.... anyway, enough waffle, hello 👋🏻👋🏻👋🏻


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome back to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys...I have however found my original login details so jumped back on under my original username 👍🏻


----------

